# treats for cichlids



## vaughansr3 (Jan 24, 2013)

I have acei, rusty and electric yellow cichlids. Besides the basic diet what "treats" are good for these cichlids? I've heard peas, zucchini and cucumber. What about algae wafers or any other kind of fruit or vegetable.


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

My mbuna go crazy for nori.


----------



## b3w4r3 (Dec 14, 2012)

I tried zucchini, peas, and romaine lettuce. All of them seemed to make a lot of mess (during feeding and after...). Some live or frozen brine/mysis occasionally might be good, but honestly mine seem to treat their normal flake food like crack.


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

When I housed mbuna, I blanched frozen peas. Squeeze them out of the shell and cut into tiny pieces. I also did cucumber which they seemed to like. I stopped feeding frozen brine or mysis shimp altogether because you really don't know what you're getting and it really isn't necessary. Especially since Mbuna are algae grazers for the most part. A good pellet and flake is all you need.


----------

